# Light fading in and out



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Im very upset right now because I cant get my Leviton hack to work...you know the one that fades a light(s) in and out really slow. 
I used a light (the ones meant for home use, its yellow and has a red and a black lead and a light in the housing) to check the power at the socket and it is really dim, so i purchased another dimmer switch for 20.00. I hook it up and still a dim light at the socket. So I switched out the socket and its still dim. So the last thing Im thinking is the extension cord. Its only a few years old and only been outside a few times then stored in the house the rest of the year.Im going to try another tomorrow.
I just hope I can fix this because its going to be part of my Haunt this year.
So now that Ive vented is there anyone out there that makes a "professional" dimmer like this hack?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

mattie,
Are you using the dimmer switch hack that has a .047 uF capacitor in the circuit? I have a how-to for that circuit if you need a document to check against. I think I have pix somewhere, as well.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats the hack Im useing. The funny thing is Ive searched on here and pulled nothing...but did a google search and it pulls up and OLD thread with you posting some diagrams but of course they didnt work.......so long story short...YES PLEASE post , send , link or whatever the diagram!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's the PDF of the how-to. I have several pix of the wiring but I don't have a good JPG editor on this machine. I'll resize the pix and post links to them in the morning. Another thing to check is the .047 cap - try replacing it before you do a complete rebuild. Disc caps do degrade with age. One other option would be to hit Home Depot, Lowes etc for a fader. They usually show up when the Xmas lights come out.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

thank You for that Otaku.I did replace the cap with a new one but it is as old as the other one just never used.
I never seen a fader at HD or lowes, but Ive never looked. Does it work the same as this hack?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have an old one, don't know the manufacturer, that I got from a friend. It has two sockets and a fader speed control. As one socket brightens, the other dims. It's a small black plastic box, about the size of your fist. I'll keep an eye out for it when I'm at HD and let you know if I find one.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Appreciate your help. Im going to go by Lowes and maybe HD later tonight and check for the fader box. I know Lowes has all their christmas stuff out plus I have to return a couple things there.Thank you again


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The box Otaku is talking about was purchased at Menards a few years ago. I haven't checked this year to see if they are still selling it, but it was displayed and packaged as a Christmas item.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

mattie, here's a link to the pix of the dimmer hack. Hopefully this will get your fader working again. There's 3 pictures of the wiring in this album.
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3833


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

K , I will dig into it some more tonight and thanks for the pictures.I saw this project on someones website years ago but I never saved the page or info from it. I wired it once and it worked for years ...then kaput!
I went by one Lowes store and they didnt have the fader box there and I dont think we have a Menards here in Utah. 
BTW I purchased another pack of capacitors today so I will hopefully get this sucker going tonight.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> The box Otaku is talking about was purchased at Menards a few years ago. I haven't checked this year to see if they are still selling it, but it was displayed and packaged as a Christmas item.


Yep, that's the friend I was talkng about!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I have an old one, don't know the manufacturer, that I got from a friend. It has two sockets and a fader speed control. As one socket brightens, the other dims. It's a small black plastic box, about the size of your fist. I'll keep an eye out for it when I'm at HD and let you know if I find one.


Otaku Check this one out I think its what you are thinking about. I picked one up this year to do a peppers ghost effect
http://www.christmasdonebright.com/lighted-displays/light-controllers/fader


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't seen the fader box for the last 2 years. Wish I had picked up a couple more on clearance back when. A little expensive for the one's listed online.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I narrowed it down to the extension cord, but my light still wont fade in or out. It will either come on and stay on or go out and stay out.
I do have the same brand dimmer switch but it looks to be a newer style of dimmer switch. It has a little clear tag at the bottom of the touch panle to pull it out for off or push in for on. Im still not done yet. I might try and put my old dimmer switch back in.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check to be sure that the cap wire is making a good connection to the dimmer case.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok...I finally got it to work but with the old dimmer switch. Previous to this post I pulled the old switch apart and noticed there is a wire soldered to the under side of the little nipple that you ground the capacitor to, well mine broke off.
So I drilled a hole in the side of the plastic houseing and then pulled the wire (auctually its a resistor) through the hole. Then hooked the capacitor to that wire
For those who might not know....the nipple is auctually grounded to the metal dimmer plate by way of the little spring on the underside of the dimmer touch panel. The dimmer touch panel has for small grounding points where the four tabs snap back in to place.
Now ......back to my probably to big of a pneumatic jumper project.
And a special thanks to Otaku for his (Im guessing) help!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool! I knew there was a resistor under that plate, but didn't think the solder joint might have failed. Glad you got it working again.


----------



## dmtnt13 (May 7, 2012)

*Do you still have the hack .pdf?*



Otaku said:


> mattie, here's a link to the pix of the dimmer hack. Hopefully this will get your fader working again. There's 3 pictures of the wiring in this album.
> http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3833


Can you please send me the circuit pdf if you still have it? Thanks!

[email protected]


----------

